# North Carolina Initial Licensure



## jayk (May 31, 2018)

Wondering how much time NC takes to process initial licensure applications. I've submitted the NCEES Record and the short online form this week. If anyone has gone through this process, please share your experience. Also, anyone who is currently applying please feel free to chime in.


----------



## JDBPE18 (Jun 15, 2018)

I just submitted my initial licensure application to NC today (6/15). Just curious on if you had heard anything back from them yet since you are about 2 weeks ahead of me?

My references were fast, but the old employers took forever to reply....


----------



## pluralitus (Jun 20, 2018)

Same boat, submitted on 6/15 and waiting to hear from NC board.


----------



## jayk (Jun 20, 2018)

Called them yesterday, they are currently reviewing applications submitted on the first week of May. I thought that was strange as I would assume the applications would be coming in after May 24. I think you have to be proactive and reach out to them instead of vice versa.


----------



## JDBPE18 (Jun 22, 2018)

that is odd, I'm not sure how they could be reviewing them before we even heard back from the results....


----------



## JDBPE18 (Jun 22, 2018)

I got the generic "your request will be processed within 10 business days of receipt" email. So I guess I'll give them the benefit of the doubt until then.


----------



## jayk (Jun 25, 2018)

Yeah I passed the 10 business days a while back.


----------



## JDBPE18 (Jun 26, 2018)

Just called this morning, currently they are on May 21 and complete them by the day they are turned in, so yours should be coming up.


----------



## pluralitus (Jun 26, 2018)

So I filled out NC forms/exam first (5/29), so the receipt says 5-10 days from then but I didn't get everything cleared through NCEES until a couple weeks later (6/15). So does my 5-10 business days start from 6/15?


----------



## JDBPE18 (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm not sure, as long as they have all of your materials when they get to your application you should be good to go. I waited and submitted mine the same day 6/15. Let us know, I'm interested to see how quickly they are moving if you get yours.


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jun 27, 2018)

JDBPE18 said:


> that is odd, I'm not sure how they could be reviewing them before we even heard back from the results....


They may be like New York and get a LOT of out-of-state applications that do not require re-taking the test.  I have been waiting 5-weeks now for my PE license number (after passing the April 13th test, then waiting that 6 weeks to get my passing result).  Being the 'anxious' person I am, I have been monitoring the Website NY uses to validate the license numbers, and it looks like they were mostly approving the OOS applications before even starting on those (like myself) that sat for and passed the April test


----------



## pluralitus (Jul 2, 2018)

Has anyone heard anything yet? Still nothing for me.


----------



## JDBPE18 (Jul 3, 2018)

Nope. Still nothing. And I'm sure with it being the week of the 4th there won't be a lot of progress made this week...


----------



## pluralitus (Jul 3, 2018)

You're probably right. The wait continues...


----------



## pluralitus (Jul 13, 2018)

And we have another week gone and I have yet to hear anything. That "You will be notified by the board in 7-10 business days" seems like so long ago...


----------



## JDBPE18 (Jul 16, 2018)

Yep, same here. Has anyone called in recently to see how far they have gotten?


----------



## pluralitus (Jul 16, 2018)

Called this morning and they are still only up to May 21 applications. Sounds like no one who passed the April exam has been licensed yet since we got our results May 24.


----------



## JDBPE18 (Jul 16, 2018)

they have been on May 21 applications for the last 3 weeks..


----------



## pluralitus (Jul 16, 2018)

True. Just working at a frantic pace over there. They said they are hoping to release more licenses this coming Friday but who knows.


----------



## jayk (Jul 17, 2018)

Still waiting to hear back on mine.


----------



## JDBPE18 (Jul 18, 2018)

The board meeting is today, maybe we will hear something soon.


----------



## jayk (Jul 22, 2018)

They did release some on Friday. I was on the list.


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jul 24, 2018)

jayk said:


> They did release some on Friday. I was on the list.


Myself, and many, many others in New York who passed the test in April are jealous.


----------



## pluralitus (Jul 24, 2018)

Unfortunately my name was not on that list.


----------



## JDBPE18 (Jul 24, 2018)

Me either, maybe this Friday, glad to know they are moving along though


----------



## pluralitus (Jul 25, 2018)

I did receive an email late last week saying my application had been processed. Progress at least I guess.


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jul 25, 2018)

Now I feel 'Somewhat" guilty for my complaining,  I got my license number issued today. 

I do hope the pain being felt by others on this thread is relieved VERY soon.


----------



## pluralitus (Jul 27, 2018)

It is frustrating. Having emails fly around work but not being able to officially put that "PE" behind me name is rough.


----------



## JDBPE18 (Jul 27, 2018)

I got mine today as well, no email or anything I just searched licensee's on ncbels and found mine


----------



## pluralitus (Jul 30, 2018)

Mine came in on Friday as well. I imagine something will be coming by mail soon.


----------



## AlliChEME (Dec 20, 2018)

Bumping this one up for the new cycle 

I submitted the short form and transmitted my NCEES record today to NCBELS. When I submitted the short form, the confirmation page said I will be notified by the Board via email about the status of the application within 7-10 business days. I'm not sure which days are holidays, so I'm not even sure how to determine when it's been 7-10 business days.

I did get an email stating that they successfully received my application and that applications are processed as quickly as possible after the receipt of the complete NCEES record. (NCEES still says transmittal pending, hopefully it won't take them long to transmit.) The email goes on to say that application reviews typically take 15 business days after receipt of the NCEES record, except in December/January and June/July when they get a high volume of applications.

From looking at these posts, I think realistically I'm looking at being licensed somewhere around the end of February.

ETA - right after I posted this, I got notification that NCEES had transmitted my record. It only took a few hours.


----------



## kward45 (Dec 28, 2018)

AlliChEME said:


> Bumping this one up for the new cycle
> 
> I submitted the short form and transmitted my NCEES record today to NCBELS. When I submitted the short form, the confirmation page said I will be notified by the Board via email about the status of the application within 7-10 business days. I'm not sure which days are holidays, so I'm not even sure how to determine when it's been 7-10 business days.
> 
> ...


AlliChEME, I am about to do the same with North Carolina,  please keep me updated.  How was the state multiple choice questions? is everything online?  Thanks


----------



## AlliChEME (Jan 2, 2019)

kward45 said:


> AlliChEME, I am about to do the same with North Carolina,  please keep me updated.  How was the state multiple choice questions? is everything online?  Thanks


The multiple choice questions weren't bad, all of the applicable rules and regulations can be found online so it's just a matter of educating yourself. I was able to find a copy of the questions on the NCBELS website ahead of time.

Now that we are into the new year, I'm hoping they will start reviewing and issuing licenses. As far as I can tell, no new licenses have been issued since before Christmas (no surprise there).


----------



## AlliChEME (Jan 8, 2019)

I got an email this morning saying that my file is now administratively complete for submission to the Board for review. It says I will be notified by mail of the Board's decision.

I'm assuming this is the status update previously promised, and they're letting me know that they don't need anything else from me.

No new licenses issued so far from what I can tell. Patiently waiting


----------



## Baconator. (Jan 8, 2019)

I got the same email this morning. We're probably on the same schedule.


----------



## AlliChEME (Jan 11, 2019)

I searched my name on the license lookup just now and I have been assigned a number! Much sooner than I expected.


----------



## Baconator. (Jan 14, 2019)

Just checked! Same here!!


----------



## kncumber (Jan 31, 2019)

NC Folks...

Anyone who wrote in Oct 2018  received their license as yet? Anyone knows the process once entire application is submitted?

How long did it take? How were you notified?


----------



## Baconator. (Feb 1, 2019)

kncumber said:


> NC Folks...
> 
> Anyone who wrote in Oct 2018  received their license as yet? Anyone knows the process once entire application is submitted?
> 
> How long did it take? How were you notified?


Once everything is complete and you hit submit. 3-5 days to transmit to NCBELS. Another 5 days to get an email from NCBELS saying they received it. Then 5-10 days before they issue a license number. I submitted on 12/29/18. My license was issued on 1/11/19. Got the letter in the mail a week later, then the certificate 2 weeks after that.


----------



## kncumber (Feb 1, 2019)

Thanks for the response @iceman123187


----------



## sumanmysore (Feb 21, 2019)

kncumber said:


> Thanks for the response @iceman123187


Just curious if you heard from the board or received your license number? It has been 3 weeks for me now and haven't received anything from then except for "We received your application"


----------



## kncumber (Feb 22, 2019)

After having everything sent in since January 26th, I just received a "We received your application" email this morning. According to the calendar on the website, the next time the board meets is March 15 or something like that. I am assuming that I (we) will have to wait until sometime after that date to hear something.


----------



## sumanmysore (Feb 22, 2019)

kncumber said:


> After having everything sent in since January 26th, I just received a "We received your application" email this morning. According to the calendar on the website, the next time the board meets is March 15 or something like that. I am assuming that I (we) will have to wait until sometime after that date to hear something.


Thanks kncumber. I received an email this morning saying my file is now administratively complete for submission and later today I was assigned a license number as well. Hopefully i shold get the certificate within a month.


----------



## kncumber (Feb 25, 2019)

Same here, I got my notification late Friday. Congrats to you!!!


----------



## inner peace (May 28, 2019)

iceman PE said:


> Once everything is complete and you hit submit. 3-5 days to transmit to NCBELS. Another 5 days to get an email from NCBELS saying they received it. Then 5-10 days before they issue a license number. I submitted on 12/29/18. My license was issued on 1/11/19. Got the le﻿tter in the mail a week later, then the certificate 2 weeks after that.


after NCEES record has been released to NC i was informed that my application will be processed in date order then when complete i will get an email letting me know its going to board. Have you come across this scenario ? I thought my record will be directly transmitted to the board.


----------



## robmcmichael (Jul 18, 2019)

Bump - anyone that passed the PE in NC this April get their NC license issued yet?  If so, when did you get your application in?  I know the holiday has probably slowed them down but haven't heard back from Laura yet.


----------



## Wow_PE! (Jul 19, 2019)

I hope I’m going through this process in October!  What is the short form? Is that the form on ncbels where you list your experience?


----------



## robmcmichael (Jul 23, 2019)

Wow! said:


> I hope I’m going through this process in October!  What is the short form? Is that the form on ncbels where you list your experience?


There are two methods of applying in NC (Found here):


 The long application, where you list all your experience and get reference letters, etc.

 The short application, where you use the NCEES online system to pre-approve your experience and references.

You could start filling out all your information on the NCEES record, but I wouldn't submit it for approval until after you have passed the test and are ready to apply - it must be approved within the last 6 months or something and the references must all be current as well.

NC is one of the states where you can use the NCEES record for your initial application, most you can't.  It was meant to help speed up the process of applying to multiple states.


----------



## Wow_PE! (Jul 24, 2019)

robmcmichael said:


> There are two methods of applying in NC (Found here
> 
> 
> The long application, where you list all your experience and get reference letters, etc.
> ...


Thank you!!


----------



## Wow_PE! (Jan 23, 2020)

My ncees record is almost complete. I started reading the code of ethics and some of the rules laws before going through ncbels.  Can one retake the ethics exam more than once?  I haven’t attempted it yet.


----------



## jsnjthib (Jan 27, 2020)

Yes you can retake.

Anyone received their license?  I submitted everything on Jan. 7th. Still waiting just not patiently


----------



## Const (Jan 29, 2020)

I submitted it on 1/8, haven’t heard anything yet.


----------



## KBKilla (Feb 5, 2020)

I submitted 1/3 and haven’t heard anything....I emailed NCBELS last week and she said “I hope to get to these soon.”

Edit 2/8: got my number on 2/6. Hopefully everyone else gets theirs shortly too.


----------



## Wow_PE! (Feb 6, 2020)

I submitted 1/24.  I guess I have a month or more to wait.


----------



## Wow_PE! (Feb 11, 2020)

KBKilla said:


> I submitted 1/3 and haven’t heard anything....I emailed NCBELS last week and she said “I hope to get to these soon.”
> 
> Edit 2/8: got my number on 2/6. Hopefully everyone else gets theirs shortly too.


Thanks for the update!  This gives me hope hehe


----------



## MechanicalGamecock (Feb 13, 2020)

I submitted everything on 12/31.

Received my number on 1/17 and my certificate in the mail the week of 2/3.


----------



## jsnjthib (Feb 13, 2020)

I received the email stating my application is administratively complete and ready for Board review so hopefully soon.... been over a month


----------



## Basco P.E. (Feb 20, 2020)

Anyone have any updates? I submitted on 1/30 and received an email yesterday that my application was complete and ready for the board.

Just trying to find out when I might expect feedback


----------



## Wow_PE! (Feb 20, 2020)

I submitted Jan 24.  I hadn’t heard back so I called.  She said mine is in the next batch, which is in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Basco P.E. (Feb 20, 2020)

Wow_PE! said:


> I submitted Jan 24.  I hadn’t heard back so I called.  She said mine is in the next batch, which is in a couple of weeks.


Hopefully I'm in the same batch. That would roughly line up with the March 4th board meeting.

I had to send NCBELS an email for them to confirm my application was received and complete. It's not too often I say that I miss Florida but when I did my EI the FBPE was a lot more transparent of a process that NCBELS has been.


----------



## Basco P.E. (Feb 27, 2020)

Just got the official email that my application is going to the board. Hopefully like others that means they will issue numbers in the next couple days.


----------



## snpccvs (Feb 27, 2020)

Can anyone explain, what does that mean and how much time approximately the Board review  can take? Thanks.


----------



## CHouse PE (Feb 28, 2020)

snpccvs said:


> View attachment 16564
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain, what does that mean and how much time approximately the Board review  can take? Thanks.


This means that your application has been deemed complete by a clerk and has been passed along to the Board, as you seem to be a suitable candidate for licensure. I applied for comity licensure with NC this year and my license number was assigned 4 days after receiving this same email. However, you will not receive an email when your license number is assigned; if your application is approved by the Board, you will receive notification by mail. In my case, this letter took 7 days to reach me. I would advise using the NC license lookup tool and searching your last name every few days to see if your license has been assigned yet: https://www.membersbase.com/ncbels/search.


----------



## Basco P.E. (Feb 28, 2020)

WOOOOO!!!

Today is a good day. Found some very hard to come by Bourbon's at my local ABC store over lunch. AND RECEIVED MY LICENSE NUMBER


----------



## snpccvs (Feb 28, 2020)

CHouse PE said:


> This means that your application has been deemed complete by a clerk and has been passed along to the Board, as you seem to be a suitable candidate for licensure. I applied for comity licensure with NC this year and my license number was assigned 4 days after receiving this same email. However, you will not receive an email when your license number is assigned; if your application is approved by the Board, you will receive notification by mail. In my case, this letter took 7 days to reach me. I would advise using the NC license lookup tool and searching your last name every few days to see if your license has been assigned yet: https://www.membersbase.com/ncbels/search.


Thank you for your respond. Today I received the license number.

NCEES Record was released on February 11. Yesterday I received an email from the Board, that my file was completed.

 Maybe this info will be helpful for someone.


----------



## Wow_PE! (Feb 28, 2020)

Received my number!


----------



## Angrypeacefulhuman (Jan 30, 2021)

Licensure in 2021 - Applied via NCEES on 1/13, Received confirmation that application is administratively complete on 1/22, received number on 1/29.


----------



## ursocv (Mar 16, 2021)

Completed quiz and sent my application (via NCEES) to NC board today (03/16/21)


----------



## Nate2020 (Mar 24, 2021)

Also submitted app on 3/16, haven't received any confirmation yet, though.


----------



## ursocv (Mar 25, 2021)

Just checked the NC board website and got a license number now!


----------



## Nate2020 (Apr 2, 2021)

ursocv said:


> Just checked the NC board website and got a license number now!


Me too congrats, was told they can process typical applications every Thursday.


----------

